# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  32 Facts That Show  Men Are Emasculated In America Today

## Coolwalker

What is wrong with men in America?  Why isnt our country producing  lots of strong, independent, hard working men of character like it once  did?  Well, many believe that it starts at a very young age.  When  compared with girls, boys in the United States get lower grades, they  are much more likely to get into trouble at school and they are much  more likely to be put on behavior-modifying drugs.  When it comes time  to pursue a higher education, most of our young men are ill-prepared to  do that.  Today, nearly 60 percent of the students enrolled at U.S.  colleges are women.  And of course it has become much more difficult for  men to find good jobs.  In fact, less than 65 percent of all men have a  job right now.  Without a good job, a man is not considered to be  marriage material, but a large percentage of our young men dont want  to get married anyway.  Society has told them that it is okay to be a  slacker.  Today, far too many of our young men are far more interested  in their various addictions (beer, drugs, sex, video games, gambling,  etc.) than they are in starting a family.  But the truth is that men are  far more happy when they have a purpose.  When men are raising  families, starting businesses or doing something to transform society  they feel fulfilled.

          Sadly, the message that our young men are getting from our television  shows and our movies is that men are idiots.  Instead of being portrayed  as leaders that are eager to get married and raise strong families,  young men are often being portrayed as passive slackers that love to  party and chase women.

          Start paying attention to how men are portrayed in the media.  In  particular, pay attention to how they are portrayed in our commercials.   Our boys and young men are exposed to thousands upon thousands of hours  of this programming, and it has a dramatic affect on them.

          Our system beats up our boys and young men so badly that only a  relatively small percentage of them emerge into adulthood as strong,  independent young men that are able to take care of themselves and start  families of their own.

          In America today, the percentage of men in prison is at an *all-time high*, the percentage of men with a job is near an *all-time low* and the percentage of children living without a father is at an *all-time high*.

          Do we have a crisis on our hands?

          Yes, we *most definitely* have a crisis on our hands.

          The following are 32 facts that show how men are being systematically emasculated in America today

*#1* The labor participation rate for men has been *steadily* *declining* over the years

          In the 1950s, nearly every man in his prime working years was in the  labor force, a category that includes both those who are employed and  those actively applying for jobs. The participation rate for men ages  25 to 54 stood at 97.7% in early 1956, but drifted downward to a  post-war record low of 88.4% at the end of 2012.  (It ticked up very  slightly at the start of this year to 88.6%.)

          So where have all the men workers gone?

          Some went into prison. Others are on disability. And still others cant find jobs and have simply given up looking.

*#2* Back in 1950, *more than* *80 percent* of all men in the United States had jobs.  Today, *less than 65* *percent* of all men in the United States have jobs.  The chart posted below illustrates this stunning decline



*#3* During the last recession, men lost *twice as many* *jobs* as women did.

*#4* According to*Time* *Magazine*, unemployed men are significantly more likely to get divorced than employed men are.

*#5* According to the Economic Policy Institute, the  real entry-level hourly wage for men who recently graduated from high  school has declined *from $15.64 in* *1979 to $11.68 today*.

*#6* Between 1969 and 2009 the median wages earned by American men between the ages of 30 and 50 dropped *by 27 p**ercent* after you account for inflation.

*#7* Thanks to government policies which are killing  off small businesses in America, the percentage of self-employed  Americans is at *an all-time* *low* today.  This has had a disproportionate impact on men.

*#8* In 1982, 1.9 percent of all men were receiving disability benefits.  Today, *3.1* *percent* of all men are receiving disability benefits.

*#9* According to *one very surprising**study*, young, urban, childless women make more money in America today than young, urban, childless men do.

*#10* More than half of all middle management jobs in America are now *held by* *women*.

*#11* More than half of all health care jobs in America are now *held by* *women*.

_ continued_

----------

usfan (06-26-2013)

----------


## Coolwalker

*#12* The United States has the highest incarceration   rate on the entire globe by a very wide margin.  Overall, the U.S. has   approximately* 25* *percent*   of the entire global prison population even though it only has 5   percent of the total global population.  Men make up the vast majority   of those that we are holding in our prisons.

*#13* Incarceration rates for men in America have been steadily increasing over time.  The following is from a recent* CNN**article*…

          Looking at those born just after World War II, some 1.2% of  white men  and 9% of black men had been to prison by 2004, according to  Bruce  Western, a Harvard sociology professor. But looking at those born  30  years later, some 3.3% of white men and 20.7% of black men had been  to  prison.

*#14* According to the Pew Research Center, only* 51 p**ercent* of all American adults are currently married.  Back in 1960, *72* *percent* of all adults in the United States were married.

*#15* Males account for approximately *70* *percent* of all Ds and Fs in U.S. public schools.

*#16* About two-thirds of all students in “special education programs” *are* *boys*.

*#17* The average American girl spends*5* *hour**s* a week playing video games.  The average American boy spends *13* *hours* a week playing video games.

*#18* The average young American will spend *10,000* *hours* playing video games before the age of 21.

*#19* One study discovered that *88 p**ercent*   of all Americans between the ages of 8 and 18 play video games, and   that video game addiction is approximately four times as common among   boys as it is among girls.

*#20* In 2011, SAT scores for young men were the worst that they had been*in 40* *years*.

*#21* According to the New York Times, approximately*57* *percent* of all young people enrolled at U.S. colleges are women.  That means that only 43 percent are men.

*#22* It is being projected that women will earn*60* *percent*of all Bachelor’s degrees from U.S. universities by the year 2016.

*#23* Once in college, women are *much more**likely* to complete their education and get a degree…

          Women born in 1975 were roughly 17% more likely than their  male  counterparts to attend college and nearly 23% more likely to  complete a  four-year degree, according to data in _Wayward Sons_.

*#24* Young men *are nearly twice as**likely* to live with their parents as young women the same age are.

*#25* Back in 1950, *78* *percent*of all households in the United States contained a married couple.  Today, that number has declined to*48* *percent*.

*#26* The marriage rate in the United States has fallen to an all-time low.  Right now it is sitting at a yearly rate of  *6.8 marriages per**1000 people*.

*#27* Today, an all-time low* 44.2 p**ercent* of Americans between the ages of 25 and 34 are married.

*#28* The U.S. family is rapidly breaking down.   100  years ago, 4.52 were living in the average U.S. household, but  now the  average U.S. household only consists of  *2.59* *people**.*

*#29* At this point, approximately *one out of every three* *children* in America lives in a home without a father.

*#30* The United States produces* more** pornography* than any other nation in the world.  Men consume far more of that pornography than women do.

*#31* An astounding *30* *percent* of all Internet traffic now goes to pornography websites, and one survey found that* 25percent* of all employees that have Internet access visit sex websites while they are at work.

*#32* In the United States today, political  correctness  reigns, and any reference to the male gender is being  stamped out of  our language.  For example, all over the country the  term “manhole” is  being replaced with the terms “utility hole” or  “maintenance hole”.

http://beforeitsnews.com/alternative...y-2692442.html

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

Most men are fat.  I believe this is the major problem.  When you work out your brain is clearer and your senses are heightened.

----------

Archer (08-04-2013)

----------


## Guest

What does this prove beside the fact that men are quitters (they quit college at higher rates than we do) and don't give as much at their job as we do?

Oh and @TheTemporaryBG not everything in life boils down to how fit you are.  Stephen Hawkings didn't look like superman.  Einstein was an old fat Jewish guy.  You get my point.

----------


## The XL

I have a 30 inch waist and near 17 inch arms.  I also have a job.

Come at me, emasculated bros.

----------


## Guest

> I have a 30 inch waist and near 17 inch arms.  I also have a job.
> 
> Come at me, emasculated bros.


Here we go...

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> I have a 30 inch waist and near 17 inch arms.  I also have a job.
> 
> Come at me, emasculated bros.


Don't invite trouble.  Trouble will come looking for you without you having to do a thing.

----------

Coolwalker (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> Don't invite trouble.  Trouble will come looking for you without you having to do a thing.


It was a lighthearted comment.  Nothing serious.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> What does this prove beside the fact that men are quitters (they quit college at higher rates than we do) and don't give as much at their job as we do?
> 
> Oh and @TheTemporaryBG not everything in life boils down to how fit you are.  Stephen Hawkings didn't look like superman.  Einstein was an old fat Jewish guy.  You get my point.


It doesn't make sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for a young man to get married.  The risk is too great.  It's best to have casual anonymous sex with women and leave it at that.

----------


## The XL

> It doesn't make sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for a young man to get married.  The risk is too great.  It's best to have casual anonymous sex with women and leave it at that.





> Don't invite trouble.  Trouble will come looking for you without you having to do a thing.





 

In before shitstorm.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I have a 30 inch waist and near 17 inch arms.  I also have a job.
> 
> Come at me, emasculated bros.


 @The XL

31.5 inch waist, almost 18 inches upper, 14.5 lower and I'm 6 ft 2.  I could go bigger, but it doesn't look good on me.

Basically, I'm perfect.   :Big Grin:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It doesn't make sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for a young man to get married.  The risk is too great.  It's best to have casual anonymous sex with women and leave it at that.


I really would like to read @Rina_Dragonborn s reply to this one.  First, I need popcorn.

----------


## garyo

I'll show all of ya.

----------

Coolwalker (06-25-2013),Gemini (06-25-2013),Perianne (06-25-2013),The XL (06-25-2013),TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> @The XL
> 
> 31.5 inch waist, almost 18 inches upper, 14.5 lower and I'm 6 ft 2.  I could go bigger, but it doesn't look good on me.
> 
> Basically, I'm perfect.


Nice.  I'm in the same boat, I keep my weight relatively low because it looks better on me.  I used to be over 220lbs.

I'm only 5'9 tho

----------


## Dan40

22" neck, 56" chest, 20" biceps, 34" waist,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,That was THEN.  Now, things are a little different.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I'll show all of ya.

----------


## The XL

> 22" neck, 56" chest, 20" biceps, 34" waist,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,That was THEN.  Now, things are a little different.


Father time is undefeated.

Thankfully, I'm only 24.  I have many more rounds before father time TKOs or submits me.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Nice.  I'm in the same boat, I keep my weight relatively low because it looks better on me.  I used to be over 220lbs.
> 
> I'm only 5'9 tho


Too much bulk just slows you down.  I'm over 200 and it looks good but I have a couple inches on you.  Must have been a bitch getting that much mass.  Were you living off peanut butter?

----------


## The XL

> Too much bulk just slows you down.  I'm over 200 and it looks good but I have a couple inches on you.  Must have been a bitch getting that much mass.  Were you living off peanut butter?


Carbs like pasta and just a lot of protein.

I was ridiculously strong and looked like a beast, but it hurt my cadio for martial arts, and I looked 10 years older than I really was.

180-190 is better for my frame.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

@Gemini

what was your scores?  I could pull the 20-100-18.  I'm boss.   :Cool20:

----------


## The XL

> @Gemini
> 
> what was your scores?  I could pull the 20-100-18.  I'm boss.


Push ups/situps/pull ups?

Sorry, not terribly familiar with military lingo.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Carbs like pasta and just a lot of protein.
> 
> I was ridiculously strong and looked like a beast, but it hurt my cadio for martial arts, and I looked 10 years older than I really was.
> 
> 180-190 is better for my frame.


When I first got to the pit I had nothing to do but work out at our shitty workout facility (Gemini can tell you about makeshift workout areas).  I bulked up because a couple of us were competing but trying to keep it when you're sweating your ass off is hard.

I look better and feel better lighter.

----------


## The XL

> 22" neck, 56" chest, 20" biceps, 34" waist,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,That was THEN.  Now, things are a little different.


How much did you weigh?  34 waist is pretty damn good for 20 inch arms and 56 chest.

----------


## The XL

> When I first got to the pit I had nothing to do but work out at our shitty workout facility (Gemini can tell you about makeshift workout areas).  I bulked up because a couple of us were competing but trying to keep it when you're sweating your ass off is hard.
> 
> I look better and feel better lighter.


Being your natural weight is better for fighting and athletics anyway.  Sure, you're stronger for the first minute or so when bulked up, but then you gas faster.

I'm a lot more comfortable with my weight now.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Push ups/situps/pull ups?
> 
> Sorry, not terribly familiar with military lingo.


Timed events for pull ups, crunches, and runs.

----------


## Coolwalker

How did everyone miss the whole point of this thread? Arms, neck, waist...phooey, that's  not the point, or maybe it is the point. get over yourselves and not only smell the coffee but look at it and take a drink.

----------


## Gemini

> @Gemini
> 
> what was your scores?  I could pull the 20-100-18.  I'm boss.


While in the Corps?  15-100-22:30

Outside the Corps?  Frankly, I'm afraid to find out what years away has done to me.

I remember waking up in the middle of the night, because I *heard* myself getting fatter...

Height?  5'11".  Weight? 210 ish.

----------


## The XL

> How did everyone miss the whole point of this thread? Arms, neck, waist...phooey, that's  not the point, or maybe it is the point. get over yourselves and not only smell the coffee but look at it and take a drink.


Everyone commenting in this thread knows the score.  We get it.

Actually, our posting our numbers and such is on topic.  Because we're some of the few that cares about fitness.  Males in general are fat, lazy, and overly feminine, which is the problem.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Being your natural weight is better for fighting and athletics anyway.  Sure, you're stronger for the first minute or so when bulked up, but then you gas faster.
> 
> I'm a lot more comfortable with my weight now.


I enjoy all the physical stuff.  I could workout all day.  It's the bullshit stuff I can't stand. 

Clean up that spill.

Jones did it--

Did I fucking ask you if you were the one that spilled it, faggot?  Clean it up.

Yes, Gunny--

Did you just give me a look you shitbag faggot?

No--

You can clean my office while you're at it.


If it were all running, shooting, and fighting dragons I could deal with that a lot easier than cleaning up coffee spills.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> While in the Corps?  15-100-22:30
> 
> Outside the Corps?  Frankly, I'm afraid to find out what years away has done to me.
> 
> I remember waking up in the middle of the night, because I *heard* myself getting fatter...
> 
> Height?  5'11".  Weight? 210 ish.


LOL.  At least you know a magazine from a clip, Lance Corporal Legend.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Everyone commenting in this thread knows the score.  We get it.
> 
> Actually, our posting our numbers and such is on topic.  Because we're some of the few that cares about fitness.  Males in general are fat, lazy, and overly feminine, which is the problem.


Fucking A right.

----------


## Gemini

Of course my level of fatness may have to change quite rapidly if certain things occur.  I don't look slovenly, but I could trim a bit off the old pork roast.  Wife wants the guns back anyways.  I had monster arms on a deployment, largely due to being the amazing recipient of good old fashion NJP.  Moving rocks 2 hours a day for 30 days builds muscle apparently  - big time.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Perianne

> Sure, you're stronger for the first minute or so when bulked up, but then you gas faster.


Most guys I know enjoy passing gas.  Isn't faster better for that?

----------


## The XL

> Most guys I know enjoy passing gas.  Isn't faster better for that?


Ermm.....I didn't mean gas in that way....

----------


## Gemini

> LOL.  At least you know a magazine from a clip, Lance Corporal Legend.


That's Lance _Colonel_ to you.  

But you know what I managed to acquire from the Corps before I got out?  Two of those cool little green books that only NCO's or those with spiffy billets get.  The kind that perfectly fit in your cargo pocket, and make for good driver correctional tools *smack*.

Yeah, I'm _that guy_.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Of course my level of fatness may have to change quite rapidly if certain things occur.  I don't look slovenly, but I could trim a bit off the old pork roast.  Wife wants the guns back anyways.  I had monster arms on a deployment, largely due to being the amazing recipient of good old fashion NJP.  Moving rocks 2 hours a day for 30 days builds muscle apparently  - big time.


And sandbags.  Don't forget the sandbags.  What pissed me off the most was that we weren't even building that shit for ourselves most of the time.  Fucking lazy ass Iraqis.

----------


## Gemini

> And sandbags.  Don't forget the sandbags.  What pissed me off the most was that we weren't even building that shit for ourselves most of the time.  Fucking lazy ass Iraqis.


Ironically, they didn't make me fill sand bags for extra punitive duty (EPD).  They let me create my own.  I figured hauling rocks in a bucket looked miserable enough and they ate it up.  It was the best month of my deployment - everybody left me alone.  And got retarded strength as a bonus for my efforts.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Ironically, they didn't make me fill sand bags for extra punitive duty (EPD).  They let me create my own.  I figured hauling rocks in a bucket looked miserable enough and they ate it up.  It was the best month of my deployment - everybody left me alone.  And got retarded strength as a bonus for my efforts.


Good idea.  If you look miserable they will let you keep going until you drop.  Also whenever possible assign people to hummers with no ac or to rooms without windows.

----------


## Gemini

> Good idea.  If you look miserable they will let you keep going until you drop.  Also whenever possible assign people to hummers with no ac or to rooms without windows.


Nah.  It is infinitely worse to be the slave of the mech bay for a day.  Mechanics are the laziest pieces of crap in the Corps, second only to radio battalion.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> How did everyone miss the whole point of this thread? Arms, neck, waist...phooey, that's  not the point, or maybe it is the point. get over yourselves and not only smell the coffee but look at it and take a drink.


 Good point; let's return.    The whole premise is wrong.  Men are NOT being emasculated.  It is far more humorous, even comical, than that. Several decades back, for the first time in human history, men started listening to girls and became male feminists. How could that happen? For astonishingly inexplicable reasons, men  have unilaterally emasculated themselves.! Girls are laughing, and they should be. Men turned power and money over to females who, predictably, are not only using that power to destroy the men around them, but they are also using that power, predictably, to destroy young boys. And then men whine about being "emasculated"? How infinitely moronic, to the point of a bazaar hilarity.  Dante.

----------


## The XL

@Calypso Jones

Do you still feel that Dante doesn't hate or at least dislike women?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Good point; let's return.    The whole premise is wrong.  Men are NOT being emasculated.  It is far more humorous, even comical, than that. Several decades back, for the first time in human history, men started listening to girls and became male feminists. How could that happen? For astonishingly inexplicable reasons men  have unilaterally emasculated themselves. They turned power and money over to females who, predictably, are not only using that power to destroy men, but they are also, using that power, predictably, to destroy young boys. And then men whine about being "emasculated"? How infinitely moronic, to the point of a bazaar hilarity.  Dante.


roflmao

No.  Men don't whine about being emasculated.  Men do things like join the military, fix cars, or climb K2.  Some also lug rocks around apparently.

----------


## Coolwalker

> And sandbags.  Don't forget the sandbags.  What pissed me off the most was that we weren't even building that shit for ourselves most of the time.  Fucking lazy ass Iraqis.


Do you know the difference between Viet Nam and Afghanistan? It's 40 years and the difference between the War of 1812 and Viet Nam was just over a hundred years. The point is that dogfaces, grunts, swabbies...all do crap they don't want to...move rocks, fill sandbags, pick up butts, peal potatoes (oh I forgot, the modern Army hires people to peel potatoes, yeah and they have a _Stress Pass_...what the fuck is that good for?).

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013),TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> roflmao
> 
> No.  Men don't whine about being emasculated.  Men do things like join the military, fix cars, or climb K2.  Some also lug rocks around apparently.


 In case you haven't noticed, broads have been allowed to invade the military, even combat! Broads are now trying to fix cars and climb K2. Boxing, powerlifting, strap on genitals, the whole ridiculous thing is completely out of control; girls have been allowed to run amok and the disaster is everywhere.  Dante.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @Calypso Jones
> 
> Do you still feel that Dante doesn't hate or at least dislike women?


Dante likes women.  If he didn't that would make him gay.  -coughs-

He just doesn't like the power their feminine form has over him and I'm fine with the feminine form having something over me.  In fact, I'd go out of my way to have some feminine form over me.  I don't even have a problem with the tradeoff.

"Oh, you want to work in an office instead of me and stare at a computer all day and in exchange I can have sex with you and don't have to get married?  GREAT.  I'll just go lug some rocks around the desert and shoot a few people.  Awesome."

----------


## The XL

> In case you haven't noticed, broads have been allowed to invade the military, even combat! Broads are now trying to fix cars and climb K2. Boxing, powerlifting, strap on genitals, the whole ridiculous thing is completely out of control; girls have been allowed to run amok and the disaster is everywhere.  Dante.


Godforbit a woman is athletic.

I'd pay 1000 bucks to see you vs Ronda Rousey or Miesha Tate in a fight.  That would be glorious.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> In case you haven't noticed, broads have been allowed to invade the military, even combat! Broads are now trying to fix cars and climb K2. Boxing, powerlifting, strap on genitals, the whole ridiculous thing is completely out of control; girls have been allowed to run amok and the disaster is everywhere.  Dante.


The broads in the military cannot do what I do, but they can upon occasion give me a blowjob and hate sex when I come back in from outside the wire.  True story, bro.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Godforbit a woman is athletic.
> 
> I'd pay 1000 bucks to see you vs Ronda Rousey or Miesha Tate in a fight.  That would be glorious.


I wish Rousey would fight me.  Er, a few months ago I would have wished for this.  Now I see her just as some casual entertainment on the tube.  I'm a changed man these days.

----------


## The XL

> I wish Rousey would fight me.  Er, a few months ago I would have wished for this.  Now I see her just as some casual entertainment on the tube.  I'm a changed man these days.


Ronda is a badass and a real athlete.  As a 145 lbs female, she apparently can tap out 185lbs UFC middleweight Uriah Hall in training.  

That's one bad woman.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Ronda is a badass and a real athlete.  As a 145 lbs female, she apparently can tap out 185lbs UFC middleweight Uriah Hall in training.  
> 
> That's one bad woman.


Well unlike most athletic women she's hot, too.

----------


## The XL

> Well unlike most athletic women she's hot, too.


True.

----------


## Guest

> It doesn't make sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for a young man to get married.  The risk is too great.  It's best to have casual anonymous sex with women and leave it at that.


It makes no sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for _me_ to get married.  Any male that would marry me serves to come into a great deal of wealth.

I'm not sure where you're getting this bullshit from.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

I was waiting for Rinnie to strike with great vengeance and furious anger.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I was waiting for Rinnie to strike with great vengeance and furious anger.


I knew the marriage thing would get her pissed.  Popcorn?

----------


## Guest

> Good point; let's return.    The whole premise is wrong.  Men are NOT being emasculated.  It is far more humorous, even comical, than that. Several decades back, for the first time in human history, men started listening to girls and became male feminists. How could that happen? For astonishingly inexplicable reasons, men  have unilaterally emasculated themselves.! Girls are laughing, and they should be. Men turned power and money over to females who, predictably, are not only using that power to destroy the men around them, but they are also using that power, predictably, to destroy young boys. And then men whine about being "emasculated"? How infinitely moronic, to the point of a bazaar hilarity.  Dante.


What absurd garbage!  How was money and power turned over to women?  99% of the property in this entire world is owned by men.  95% of top executive positions are in the hands of men.

Someone ought to drag out a cello and play Dvorak while you cry about this lovely fantasy of yours.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## kilgram

> Nice.  I'm in the same boat, I keep my weight relatively low because it looks better on me.  I used to be over 220lbs.
> 
> I'm only 5'9 tho


MMM, I am curious when the rest of the world talks in Kg and metres for you is hard to understand what are they talking? 

Because when you say ", lbs... I cannot make an idea of how much weight or height is being talked.

----------


## Guest

> MMM, I am curious when the rest of the world talks in Kg and metres for you is hard to understand what are they talking? 
> 
> Because when you say ", lbs... I cannot make an idea of how much weight or height is being talked.


 @kilgram 

I thought for sure you would make a comment about the Taliban on this thread, and instead you're jumping in with BG and XL.

Fair warning, stay away from them and their ilk.  They'll have you reading Mens Fitness and drinking liquid meals for most of your day.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013),The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> I knew the marriage thing would get her pissed.  Popcorn?


Yes.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> @kilgram 
> 
> I thought for sure you would make a comment about the Taliban on this thread, and instead you're jumping in with BG and XL.
> 
> Fair warning, stay away from them and their ilk.  They'll have you reading Mens Fitness and drinking liquid meals for most of your day.


Darlin' don't even.  

 :Cool20:

----------


## Gemini

> The broads in the military cannot do what I do, but they can upon occasion give me a blowjob and hate sex when I come back in from outside the wire.  True story, bro.

----------


## The XL

> mmm, i am curious when the rest of the world talks in kg and metres for you is hard to understand what are they talking? 
> 
> Because when you say ", lbs... I cannot make an idea of how much weight or height is being talked.


220= 99kg.

----------


## Gemini

> I knew the marriage thing would get her pissed.  Popcorn?


Pass the milk duds.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> 


This!  Thank you, this!  ^^

He's an oaf.  For all of @Dante's "women can work wiles" etc on men, all the wiles in the world won't get him to shut his mouth about women he's had sex with.  



Ahem.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> This!  Thank you, this!  ^^
> 
> He's an oaf.  For all of @Dante's "women can work wiles" etc on men, all the wiles in the world won't get him to shut his mouth about women he's had sex with.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


Let the record show that I had no part in that one.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> This!  Thank you, this!  ^^
> 
> He's an oaf.  For all of @Dante's "women can work wiles" etc on men, all the wiles in the world won't get him to shut his mouth about women he's had sex with.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


Some things simply should not be shared with others.  Your sexual escapades, and STD's being the main ones.

----------

Coolwalker (06-25-2013),The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> This!  Thank you, this!  ^^
> 
> He's an oaf.  For all of @Dante's "women can work wiles" etc on men, all the wiles in the world won't get him to shut his mouth about women he's had sex with.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


Does it help at all that I don't remember their first names?





Kidding.  One was like Donna or Debbie or maybe it was Megan.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Some things simply should not be shared with others.  Your sexual escapades, and STD's being the main ones.


Is there a Bible verse that will help with my ego?  I may need to work on it.

----------


## Gemini

> Does it help at all that I don't remember their first names?
> 
> Kidding.  One was like Donna or Debbie or maybe it was Megan.


Backpedaling is fruitless.  The best thing you can do is nothing at this point.  Changing subjects works wonders sometimes.

*Squirrel!*

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Is there a Bible verse that will help with my ego?  I may need to work on it.


Go to lds.org.  Look up "law of chastity" and "humility".

That ought to point you in the right direction.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Is there a Bible verse that will help with my ego?  I may need to work on it.


It's not your ego.  Well, it's your ego and your complete and utter lack of understanding about women!  Those female marines probably liked you.  You get that right?  They probably liked you and wanted you to date them and all you did was have sex with them.

ARGH!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> It's not your ego.  Well, it's your ego and your complete and utter lack of understanding about women!  Those female marines probably liked you.  You get that right?  They probably liked you and wanted you to date them and all you did was have sex with them.
> 
> ARGH!


You don't get female marines at all.  They are like men.  @Gemini, do I lie?

But let's just say that they did want to date me, which by the way we're not allowed to do, they shouldn't have settled for a quickie.

----------


## Guest

> You don't get female marines at all.  They are like men.  @Gemini, do I lie?
> 
> But let's just say that they did want to date me, which by the way we're not allowed to do, they shouldn't have settled for a quickie.


Hmmm.  Okay, so let's say I have a liver condition but I really want alcohol anyway.  Would you share a beer with me?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Hmmm.  Okay, so let's say I have a liver condition but I really want alcohol anyway.  Would you share a beer with me?


Completely different.  No, I wouldn't.  One harms you.  You'd have to prove that sex in a war zone harmed them.

----------


## BleedingHeadKen

Theme of the article: Society is to blame! Men are victims! 

Men need to grow up. There is no external force that will fix this problem for them, it has to be done from the inside.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> Theme of the article: Society is to blame! Men are victims! 
> 
> Men need to grow up. There is no external force that will fix this problem for them, it has to be done from the inside.


Thank you for inserting reason, Ken.

----------


## The XL

> It's not your ego.  Well, it's your ego and your complete and utter lack of understanding about women!  Those female marines probably liked you.  You get that right?  They probably liked you and wanted you to date them and all you did was have sex with them.
> 
> ARGH!


To be fair, unless he led them on, they blew him before they were dating/dating was implied.

----------


## The XL

> Theme of the article: Society is to blame! Men are victims! 
> 
> Men need to grow up. There is no external force that will fix this problem for them, it has to be done from the inside.


Any man who whines about women isn't really a man.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> To be fair, unless he led them on, they blew him before they were dating/dating was implied.


You'd think an attorney would understand contracts better.  I had no commitment or obligations put in place prior to the "exchange".

----------


## Guest

Men!

----------


## The XL

> Men!

----------


## Guest

I don't want to talk about this any further other than to say that feelings are important and that sometimes women act like men, hoping to be more like you, but it doesn't work.  Our body and our chemistry works against us.  Our basic biology is such that we want something more tangible out of exchanges.

That's my last words on this subject.

----------


## Dante1

> This!  Thank you, this!  ^^
> 
> He's an oaf.  For all of @Dante's "women can work wiles" etc on men, all the wiles in the world won't get him to shut his mouth about women he's had sex with.  
> 
> 
> 
> Ahem.


 I don't believe I used the word feminine "wiles" anywhere, or even alluded to that concept.    But incidentally, I would predict that you are very pretty when you're angry.  And, yes, I said "predict."   Dante.

----------


## The XL

> I don't believe I used the word feminine "wiles" anywhere, or even alluded to that concept.    But incidentally, I would predict that you are very pretty when you're angry.  And, yes, I said "predict."   Dante.


Rinnie don't want some 50+ year old fat mysoginist, so stop makin' moves.

Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.

----------


## The XL

> I don't want to talk about this any further other than to say that feelings are important and that sometimes women act like men, hoping to be more like you, but it doesn't work.  Our body and our chemistry works against us.  Our basic biology is such that we want something more tangible out of exchanges.
> 
> That's my last words on this subject.


Not every man is like that.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> You don't get female marines at all.  They are like men.  @Gemini, do I lie?


If they are like men, what does that make you afterwards? *Awkward* 




> But let's just say that they did want to date me, which by the way we're not allowed to do, they shouldn't have settled for a quickie.


So are you absolving yourself of guilt because of the lack of self control of another?  This is not a winning strategy.

Now, @Rina_Dragonborn, in TBG's defense, female marines are a curious, demented creatures.  I have found that they are best avoided at all costs for a host of reasons.  But TBG is not entirely off the mark on this.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> rinnie don't want some 50+ year old fat mysoginist, so stop makin' moves.
> 
> Ain't nobody got time fo' dat.


doh!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If they are like men, what does that make you afterwards? *Awkward* 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you absolving yourself of guilt because of the lack of self control of another?  This is not a winning strategy.
> 
> Now, @Rina_Dragonborn, in TBG's defense, female marines are a curious, demented creatures.  I have found that they are best avoided at all costs for a host of reasons.  But TBG is not entirely off the mark on this.


Lance Colonel Legend has schooled me once more.  I was a dog and probably wrong to have sex with those she devils.  I feel as bad as I can about it right now.

----------


## Guest

> Lance Colonel Legend has schooled me once more.  I was a dog and probably wrong to have sex with those she devils.  I feel as bad as I can about it right now.


Calling them she devils doesn't make it seem like you're repentant.

----------


## Gemini

> Calling them she devils doesn't make it seem like you're repentant.


Well it is a step in the right direction.  Avoiding the source of the sin is one of the first steps to repentance.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Calling them she devils doesn't make it seem like you're repentant.


If I'm a devil dog then they would be she devil dogs, right?  Besides you said your final words on the subject.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Perianne

> Not every man is like that.


After losing my husband, I have re-entered the world of dating.  Not all men are like that, but most of the ones I have met are.

----------


## Gemini

> After losing my husband, I have re-entered the world of dating.  Not all men are like that, but most of the ones I have met are.


Bum deal.  Sad to hear that.

----------

Perianne (06-25-2013)

----------


## The XL

> After losing my husband, I have re-entered the world of dating.  Not all men are like that, but most of the ones I have met are.


A lot of women push decent guys away, preferring ones that treat them like shit.  Not saying that's you, but that's a reality in the 'dating' world so to speak

----------


## Guest

> After losing my husband, I have re-entered the world of dating.  Not all men are like that, but most of the ones I have met are.


Four years for me.  I just started back.  ((hugs))

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> After losing my husband, I have re-entered the world of dating.  Not all men are like that, but most of the ones I have met are.


I have had the opportunity to sleep with quite a few women in the last six months and have not to prove that I am a solid, reliable individual.  I'm about to die from this feat of willpower and fortitude but I haven't tried to slick my way into any panties recently.  Stay strong.  You'll find someone.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> A lot of women push decent guys away, preferring ones that treat them like shit.  Not saying that's you, but that's a reality in the 'dating' world so to speak


Some women like men who are tortured and reclusive.

----------


## Coolwalker



----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> 


Too much milk duds and popcorn?

----------


## Perianne

> A lot of women push decent guys away, preferring ones that treat them like shit.  Not saying that's you, but that's a reality in the 'dating' world so to speak


Yes, you are correct.  My husband was a tough guy.  One time we were in a grocery store and some words developed between me and a couple of future obama voters.  One of the two guys called me a bitch and pushed my shopping cart into me.  My husband spent almost two years in prison for the ass-whooping he gave them.  

But sometimes he brought that attitude home.  It was all I knew.  So after he died, I gravitated towards similar tough guys who would defend me if needed.  I chose to go out with those guys and avoid "lesser" men.  I recently have started dating a very nice man who is not like that.  Sorry if that makes someone vomit... lol.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Yes, you are correct.  My husband was a tough guy.  One time we were in a grocery store and some words developed between me and a couple of future obama voters.  One of the two guys called me a bitch and pushed my shopping cart into me.  My husband spent almost two years in prison for the ass-whooping he gave them.  
> 
> But sometimes he brought that attitude home.  It was all I knew.  So after he died, I gravitated towards similar tough guys who would defend me if needed.  I chose to go out with those guys and avoid "lesser" men.  I recently have started dating a very nice man who is not like that.  Sorry if that makes someone vomit... lol.


A man can defend you but also not "bring it home".  Men who bring it home are pieces of shit, IMO.  Not to be disrespectful to your husband, but I can't deal with men who hurt women.  I'm a big old combat vet and I've had this chick go River Tam on me and all I did was hold onto her until she stopped.

No excuse for hitting women.

----------

Perianne (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> A man can defend you but also not "bring it home".  Men who bring it home are pieces of shit, IMO.  Not to be disrespectful to your husband, but I can't deal with men who hurt women.  I'm a big old combat vet and I've had this chick go River Tam on me and all I did was hold onto her until she stopped.
> 
> *No excuse for hitting women*.


You sure about that last bit?  I can conjure up plenty.  Then again, they would all be the same reasons I would hit a man for.

----------


## Perianne

> You sure about that last bit?  I can conjure up plenty.  Then again, they would all be the same reasons I would hit a man for.


You had better be careful, Gemini.  I might just beat you up!!! lol!

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You sure about that last bit?  I can conjure up plenty.  Then again, they would all be the same reasons I would hit a man for.


I'm 6 ft 2.  I maxed out my PTs and at MCMAP I was fucking boss.  I would destroy a woman if I hit her.  

If it was a female marine or something I might shake the shit out of her, but a regular chick I'd do too much damage to them.

----------


## Gemini

> You had better be careful, Gemini.  I might just beat you up!!! lol!


Well, all the reasons I would hit a woman for, Ghandi would have slapped her too.

I am the biggest pacifist you'll meet, until provoked.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You had better be careful, Gemini.  I might just beat you up!!! lol!


Can't let you do that ma'am.  Only other devil dogs are allowed to beat him up.  He's off limits to you.

----------

Perianne (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> I'm 6 ft 2.  I maxed out my PTs and at MCMAP I was fucking boss.  I would destroy a woman if I hit her.  
> 
> If it was a female marine or something I might shake the shit out of her, but a regular chick I'd do too much damage to them.


I didn't say destroy a woman, egads.  I said hit.  Even average men can destroy a the average woman with little effort.  Muscle mass is a big deal, as well as natural resiliency.  Even female marines are still quite fragile in a fight against a male combatant.  It is just biology at work.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I didn't say destroy a woman, egads.  I said hit.  Even average men can destroy a the average woman with little effort.  Muscle mass is a big deal, as well as natural resiliency.  Even female marines are still quite fragile in a fight against a male combatant.  It is just biology at work.


It's funny when they beat the shit out of our brothers tho.  This guy in my unit, I told you about him, never lived it down.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gemini

> It's funny when they beat the shit out of our brothers tho.  This guy in my unit, I told you about him, never lived it down.


That is why they shouldn't be allowed in the service in the first place.

I mean really, what's he going to do about it?  Challenge her to a rematch to reclaim his honor?  I guess he could beat the death out of some other guy, but there is no way to reclaim what was taken by a girl given the societal norms we have.

The guy loses no matter what he does.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> That is why they shouldn't be allowed in the service in the first place.
> 
> I mean really, what's he going to do about it?  Challenge her to a rematch to reclaim his honor?  I guess he could beat the death out of some other guy, but there is no way to reclaim what was taken by a girl given the societal norms we have.
> 
> The guy loses no matter what he does.


You're right.  The fun I had at his expense shouldn't come at the sake of discipline and unit cohesiveness.  I will say that if a woman can do what I can do then shove at rifle at her because its easy to say.  They can't.  They would wash out except in the rare freak occasion.  The freaks can cause a mess of trouble if they were in a combat unit outside the wire.

I said the same thing about gays.  You know that there are no out homosexuals in grunt units.  The end of DADT has let command support POGs come out but I can't see it happening in a grunt unit.

----------


## Gemini

> You're right.  The fun I had at his expense shouldn't come at the sake of discipline and unit cohesiveness.  I will say that if a woman can do what I can do then shove at rifle at her because its easy to say.  They can't.  They would wash out except in the rare freak occasion.  The freaks can cause a mess of trouble if they were in a combat unit outside the wire.


There was a female marine name "Floyd" in our unit, needless to say she caused a lot of problems while deployed.  Many people caught the "Floyd".  Apparently it was a health issue, she was transferred out to observe detainees interrogations.  Too many bores punched on account of her.  BAS had their hands full.  We think she was trying to get pregnant, cry rape, refuse abortion, and then get sent home.  The Corps would be better served had she never enlisted in the first place.




> I said the same thing about gays.  You know that there are no out homosexuals in grunt units.  The end of DADT has let command support POGs come out but I can't see it happening in a grunt unit.


Some commissioned officers will, but then again, they usually don't roll outside the wire.  In a grunt unit?  Yeah, can't see that happening.

----------


## Perianne

I have always avoided women named "Floyd".

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> There was a female marine name "Floyd" in our unit, needless to say she caused a lot of problems while deployed.  Many people caught the "Floyd".  Apparently it was a health issue, she was transferred out to observe detainees interrogations.  Too many bores punched on account of her.  BAS had their hands full.  We think she was trying to get pregnant, cry rape, refuse abortion, and then get sent home.  The Corps would be better served had she never enlisted in the first place.


We had a Rodriguez similar to your Floyd.  Village bicycle situation.  Many retards ended in punitive hell over her.




> Some commissioned officers will, but then again, they usually don't roll outside the wire.  In a grunt unit?  Yeah, can't see that happening.


Yes.  You see this more in the officer corps.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I have always avoided women named "Floyd".


 @Gemini, too, obviously.

----------


## Perianne

I don't know who are boys and who are girls.  I am female in case anyone was wondering.

----------


## Gemini

> I don't know who are boys and who are girls.  I am female in case anyone was wondering.


Well you did mention you had a late husband, so I kinda assumed you were a female.

----------


## Perianne

I was hoping other people would offer their gender.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't know who are boys and who are girls.  I am female in case anyone was wondering.


Rina, Calypso, Trinnity, and OceanLover are the only females on here.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I was hoping other people would offer their gender.


Oh.  We're dudes.  If I was a female at 6 ft 2 I'd be pretty scary.

----------


## Gemini

> I was hoping other people would offer their gender.


I profess that I am an alien android, built in the facsimile of a human male, with a mission to study humanity and then report to my dark masters the detailed plans of a successful alien invasion.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Well you did mention you had a late husband, so I kinda assumed you were a female.


Can't assume anymore.  With a name like Perry it can go either way.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I profess that I am an alien android, built in the facsimile of a human male, with a mission to study humanity and then report to my dark masters the detailed plans of a successful alien invasion.


Can I be one of those too?

----------


## Perianne

> I said the same thing about gays.  You know that there are no out homosexuals in grunt units.  The end of DADT has let command support POGs come out but I can't see it happening in a grunt unit.


But you would be safer if there were gays there....right?




> The Pentagon on Tuesday toasted gays in the military,   with a top adviser to President Obama declaring the country is safer   now that homosexuals may serve openly.



Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...#ixzz2XH2hgCCy 
Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> But you would be safer if there were gays there....right?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...#ixzz2XH2hgCCy 
> Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


I can't comment.  At times like these it is best if @Gemini comments for me because I still have a foot in.

----------


## Gemini

> Can't assume anymore.


Watch me.  And I'll do it brazenly too.




> With a name like Perry it can go either way.


Acceptable gamble with zero risk. Nothing can be lost on my end by making the assumption.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> A man can defend you but also not "bring it home".  Men who bring it home are pieces of shit, IMO.  Not to be disrespectful to your husband, but I can't deal with men who hurt women.  I'm a big old combat vet and *I've had this chick go River Tam on me and all I did was hold onto her until she stopped.*
> 
> No excuse for hitting women.


 :Big Grin:

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> But you would be safer if there were gays there....right?
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.washingtontimes.com/news/...#ixzz2XH2hgCCy 
> Follow us: @washtimes on Twitter


Wrong.  What they aren't telling you is that marines often donate blood to each other.  What they are doing is reducing blood supply to those who need it.  Homosexuality is a bar to donating blood.  And if they loosen that regulation, you'll wind up with military folks getting STD's from the medical station inevitably.

Butt sex spreads AIDS among other grossness.  The military should keep it outlawed on grounds of health risk alone.  Military folks have enough to worry about.  Last thing they need is some fruitcake with HIV to get wounded, and then give medical aid to another marine with his contaminate blood everywhere.  Believe it or not, field medicine does happen, and it is done under less than sanitary conditions.

Butt sex = BAD

Gays in military having butt sex with each other = WORSE

----------


## Gemini

> I can't comment.  At times like these it is best if @Gemini comments for me because I still have a foot in.


You realize you're defeating the purpose of a spokesman when you say things like that right?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Watch me.  And I'll do it brazenly too.
> 
> 
> Acceptable gamble with zero risk. Nothing can be lost on my end by making the assumption.



I understand it not at all.  The only male form I like to stare at is my own and that's because I'm a narcissist.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You realize you're defeating the purpose of a spokesman when you say things like that right?


Why dog me after quoting me, devil dog?  I can't even fix it then you weiner!

----------


## Gemini

> Why dog me after quoting me, devil dog?  I can't even fix it then you weiner!


I've noticed your slipping a lot today.

Ah well.  Some people only learn the hard way. :Thumbsup20: 

Sux dudn'it?

----------


## Guest

> Wrong.  What they aren't telling you is that marines often donate blood to each other.  What they are doing is reducing blood supply to those who need it.  Homosexuality is a bar to donating blood.  And if they loosen that regulation, you'll wind up with military folks getting STD's from the medical station inevitably.
> 
> Butt sex spreads AIDS among other grossness.  The military should keep it outlawed on grounds of health risk alone.  Military folks have enough to worry about.  Last thing they need is some fruitcake with HIV to get wounded, and then give medical aid to another marine with his contaminate blood everywhere.  Believe it or not, field medicine does happen, and it is done under less than sanitary conditions.
> 
> Butt sex = BAD
> 
> Gays in military having butt sex with each other = WORSE


I'm all for everyone doing their own funky thing except when it comes to public health and safety.

----------


## Guest

> I've noticed your slipping a lot today.
> 
> Ah well.  Some people only learn the hard way.
> 
> Sux dudn'it?


Keep him in line, Gemini.  You're like the only friend he has that isn't a complete derelict.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Keep him in line, Gemini.  You're like the only friend he has that isn't a complete derelict.


You like Jeffers.

----------


## Gemini

> I'm all for everyone doing their own funky thing except when it comes to public health and safety.


Which is why I am a huge fan of not letting them in the service period.  Or keeping their weirdness on the down low.  It is a bloody hazard.  People catching the growies and crotch crickets because some other bastard is getting plugged just doesn't sit right with me.

It is one of the reasons I support quarantine and voluntary sterilization for specific disease carriers.

----------


## Guest

> You like Jeffers.


No, I said he's tolerable.  Liking is a different beast entirely. I like @The XL.  I like @Thomas Paine.  I like @Gemini.  Liking implies a level of: "would spend time with".

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Keep him in line, Gemini.  You're like the only friend he has that isn't a complete derelict.




Problem is that I can be either guy on the shoulder.  Although I am effective at both, I'm much more sympathetic to the angelic side of things.

Wouldn't be the first time I was somebody's official conscience.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Keep him in line, Gemini.  You're like the only friend he has that isn't a complete derelict.


Now that I think about it, me thinks he listens for two primary reasons:

1.  Marine sand pit alumni

2.  Advice given has produced desired results.

Others are possible.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

I think I'm slipping because I want out now.  I was going to transfer back into active service but now I just want to get that business up and running and have my rights back.  I used to be moto and tight but now I just want out.  I'm going to grow my hair down to my ass, I'm going to slap political bumperstickers on my truck, and I'm going to walk on post and not salute someone.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Now that I think about it, me thinks he listens for two primary reasons:
> 
> 1.  Marine sand pit alumni


Always good.




> 2.  *Advice given has produced desired results.
> *


Ding ding ding

----------


## Gemini

> I think I'm slipping because I want out now.  I was going to transfer back into active service but now I just want to get that business up and running and have my rights back.  I used to be moto and tight but now I just want out.  I'm going to grow my hair down to my ass, I'm going to slap political bumperstickers on my truck, and I'm going to walk on post and not salute someone.


Livin' dangerous their sonny.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> I think I'm slipping because I want out now.  I was going to transfer back into active service but now I just want to get that business up and running and have my rights back.  I used to be moto and tight but now I just want out.  I'm going to grow my hair down to my ass, I'm going to slap political bumperstickers on my truck, and I'm going to walk on post and not salute someone.


No.  No.  Some guys look good with long hair.  You'd look stupid.  No.  No.  Maybe slightly shaggy like @The XL.  He's got good hair.

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Always good.
> 
> Ding ding ding


Despite my alien, and granite-like demeanor, human being are not mysterious.  But I don't profess to be a seer of any sort.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> No.  No.  Some guys look good with long hair.  You'd look stupid.  No.  No.  Maybe slightly shaggy like @The XL.  He's got good hair.


I'd be hot no matter the length of my hair.   :Big Grin:

----------


## Guest

> I'd be hot no matter the length of my hair.


And here we go again...

----------


## Gemini

> No.  No.  Some guys look good with long hair.  You'd look stupid.  No.  No.  Maybe slightly shaggy like @The XL.  He's got good hair.


I don't think you understand the glory of a low-reg haircut.  And checking out with two days worth of facial hair and with a single, purposely unbloused boot.  Sometimes it just feels magnificent to break a few rules you spent years living by just to not get chewed out.

The moment he checks out he should wave to his CO and call him by his first name, and say "Later dude."

It would be worth watching.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> In before shitstorm.


 :Biglaugh:

----------

The XL (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I don't you understand the glory of a low-reg haircut.  And checking out with two days worth of facial hair and with a single, purposely unbloused boot.  Sometimes it just feels magnificent to break a few rules you spent years living by just to not get chewed out.
> 
> The moment he checks out he should wave to his CO and call him by his first name, and say "Later dude."
> 
> It would be worth watching.


This fantasy is up there with me being stranded on a deserted island with sex starved amazons who all look like Megan Fox in the original Transformers.  If I were still having those types of base and immoral fantasies which I am not.  Now I just wish to walk along the moors and brood while thinking of my true love.

----------



----------


## Guest

> This fantasy is up there with me being stranded on a deserted island with sex starved amazons who all look like Megan Fox in the original Transformers.  If I were still having those types of base and immoral fantasies which I am not.  Now I just wish to walk along the moors and brood while thinking of my true love.


Which reminds me that it is time for a Mr. Darcy gif.   :Big Grin:    @Thomas Paine  yoohoo




I swoon.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Which reminds me that it is time for a Mr. Darcy gif.     @Thomas Paine  yoohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swoon.



Chick porn.

----------


## The XL

> 


Somebody appreciates my comedic genius.  Thanks Trin.

----------


## Gemini

> This fantasy is up there with me being stranded on a deserted island with sex starved amazons who all look like Megan Fox in the original Transformers.  If I were still having those types of base and immoral fantasies which I am not.  Now I just wish to walk along the moors and brood while thinking of my true love.


First Line - Bad.  Best omitted.  Minus man points.

Middle Line - Not sufficient detail/self loathing to atone for first line.  Not needed if first line is omitted.  Minus man points.

Last Line - A crude attempt to fix the second line.  As it is, a humble but classy finale absent of the prerequisite suspenseful build up.  Akin to a sentence fragment, it just needs more for it to work.

Dude, you require tutelage.  Step into my office...

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

Gosh I'm a heartless prick at times. :Geez:

----------


## Sinestro/Green Arrow

> Which reminds me that it is time for a Mr. Darcy gif.     @Thomas Paine  yoohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swoon.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> First Line - Bad.  Best omitted.  Minus man points.
> 
> Middle Line - Not sufficient detail/self loathing to atone for first line.  Not needed if first line is omitted.  Minus man points.
> 
> Last Line - A crude attempt to fix the second line.  As it is, a humble but classy finale absent of the prerequisite suspenseful build up.  Akin to a sentence fragment, it just needs more for it to work.
> 
> Dude, you require tutelage.  Step into my office...


roflmao

I guess I do.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> It makes no sense from a cost/benefit standpoint for _me_ to get married.  Any male that would marry me serves to come into a great deal of wealth.


  It's impossible not to like your attitude.  Casual and anonymous sex is the way to avoid trouble.




> I'm not sure where you're getting this bullshit from.


  A series of laws and legal presumptions are triggered the moment a man gets married.  Those laws and legal presumptions can be avoided.  There are many different ways to avoid such trouble, but the best is casual anonymous sex.  No fuss no muss.

----------


## The XL

> It's impossible not to like your attitude.  Casual and anonymous sex is the way to avoid trouble.
> 
>   A series of laws and legal presumptions are triggered the moment a man gets married.  Those laws and legal presumptions can be avoided.  There are many different ways to avoid such trouble, but the best is casual anonymous sex.  No fuss no muss.


Incoming shitstorm remix.  Pepper your angus.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013),Sinestro/Green Arrow (06-25-2013),TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Incoming shitstorm remix.  Pepper your angus.



Popcorn or Milk Duds?

----------


## The XL

> Popcorn or Milk Duds?



Milk duds are tastier.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

> It's impossible not to like your attitude.  Casual and anonymous sex is the way to avoid trouble.


I was actually referring to the glaringly obvious fact that it has less to do with gender and sex and more to do with the disparity of income in a relationship.  As I make what can be considered by all and sundry to be an "assload" of money, I am in the position of She Who Stands To Lose More from the failure of a marital partnership.




> A series of laws and legal presumptions are triggered the moment a man gets married.  Those laws and legal presumptions can be avoided.  There are many different ways to avoid such trouble, but the best is casual anonymous sex.  No fuss no muss.


The moment _people_ get married.  People.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

I have no problem with complete equality for women in the US.  Let them run the place.  That works for me.  But having a family is way different.  In order for a family with children to succeed it is crucial that both partners pull together at the same oar.  In turn that requires each partner to subordinate his or her best interests to the success of the family.  I just don't believe that there are many women who are willing to do so any more.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I was actually referring to the glaringly obvious fact that it has less to do with gender and sex and more to do with the disparity of income in a relationship.  As I make what can be considered by all and sundry to be an "assload" of money, I am in the position of She Who Stands To Lose More from the failure of a marital partnership.
> 
> 
> The moment _people_ get married.  People.



I don't think Mr. Darcy would like your attitude.  It's very unromantic.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> I was actually referring to the glaringly obvious fact that it has less to do with gender and sex and more to do with the disparity of income in a relationship.  As I make what can be considered by all and sundry to be an "assload" of money, I am in the position of She Who Stands To Lose More from the failure of a marital partnership.


  OMG!  You don't want to use a prenuptial agreement do you?  In some ways you are very old fashioned.  That's a good thing.






> The moment _people_ get married.  People.


  Well, I stand corrected.    :Smile:

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> OMG!  You don't want to use a prenuptial agreement do you?  In some ways you are very old fashioned.  That's a good thing.
> 
>   Well, I stand corrected.


Nice avoid there dude.   :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Guest

> OMG!  You don't want to use a prenuptial agreement do you?  In some ways you are very old fashioned.  That's a good thing.


Are we speaking hypothetically or in actuality?  Hypothetically, I could write both a prenuptial agreement and reside in a state where there are equitable distribution laws--which are most of them.

----------


## Gemini

> Milk duds are tastier.


Plus they get stuck in your teeth so they last longer by default.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I have no problem with complete equality for women in the US.  Let them run the place.  That works for me.  But having a family is way different.  In order for a family with children to succeed it is crucial that both partners pull together at the same oar.  In turn that requires each partner to subordinate his or her best interests to the success of the family.  I just don't believe that there are many women who are willing to do so any more.


You should move to the south.

----------


## Guest

> I don't think Mr. Darcy would like your attitude.  It's very unromantic.


MY attitude?  Mr. Darcy would LOVE my attitude.  It's yours that could use work.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> MY attitude?  Mr. Darcy would LOVE my attitude.  It's yours that could use work.


Someone should help me work on it then.

----------


## Gemini

If I disappear suddenly, and for a moderate amount of time, it is because the Queen Mother is birthing.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013),Trinnity (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> If I disappear suddenly, and for a moderate amount of time, it is because the Queen Mother is birthing.



CONGRATS MAN!  TEXT ME WHEN YOU'RE A FATHER, DEVIL DOG!


And God bless, man.

----------

Trinnity (06-25-2013)

----------


## Guest

Oooooh, @Gemini I'll say a prayer.  God bless and blessings on your wife.  She gets more because shes working harder.

----------


## Gemini

> CONGRATS MAN!  TEXT ME WHEN YOU'RE A FATHER, DEVIL DOG!
> 
> 
> And God bless, man.


Will do, likely within a day or so.  Depending on her contractions and what not.

----------

Trinnity (06-25-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Will do, likely within a day or so.  Depending on her contractions and what not.


Man, that's just really cool.  I'm genuinely happy for your family.  I hope that thing works out for all of us and I get to meet the wife and kids.

----------


## Gemini

> Oooooh, @Gemini I'll say a prayer.  God bless and blessings on your wife.  She gets more because shes working harder.


I wouldn't have it any other way.  She needs every bit of assistance she can get.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013),Trinnity (06-25-2013)

----------


## Gemini

> Man, that's just really cool.  I'm genuinely happy for your family.  I hope that thing works out for all of us and I get to meet the wife and kids.


You'd probably be mad at me for convincing such a nice girl to marry me.  Compared to her I am a bloody yard dog.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> You'd probably be mad at me for convincing such a nice girl to marry me.  Compared to her I am a bloody yard dog.


Bad boys flock to good girls.  We can't help ourselves.  You're married now and she's stuck with you.  Guess she's gonna have to make the best of it, poor lass.

----------

Gemini (06-25-2013)

----------


## Trinnity

> Which reminds me that it is time for a Mr. Darcy gif.     @Thomas Paine  yoohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I swoon.


Where did your gif go?

I have one to sub for it...

----------



----------


## kilgram

> @kilgram 
> 
> I thought for sure you would make a comment about the Taliban on this thread, and instead you're jumping in with BG and XL.
> 
> Fair warning, stay away from them and their ilk.  They'll have you reading Mens Fitness and drinking liquid meals for most of your day.


I am not bumping. Just it was a curiosity  :Smile:  I couldn't avoid it, because it is really hard for me to understand the American system of measures.

And yeah, I would said something more, if I had not problems with Internet connection.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> Are we speaking hypothetically or in actuality?  Hypothetically, I could write both a prenuptial agreement and reside in a state where there are equitable distribution laws--which are most of them.


In actuality.  Would you use a prenuptial agreement yourself with a partner you deeply loved?  Would you tell him or her that it's just business?

----------


## Gemini

> In actuality.  Would you use a prenuptial agreement yourself with a partner you deeply loved?  Would you tell him or her that it's just business?


The marriage covenant is not something you enter with an exit strategy in mind.

If you are worried about your exit strategy, you picked the wrong person.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (06-25-2013)

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> You should move to the south.


Why?

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> The marriage covenant is not something you enter with an exit strategy in mind.
> 
> If you are worried about your exit strategy, you picked the wrong person.


Not any more.  Haven't you heard of serial marriage and blended families?

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Why?


Girls are more traditional where I come from.

----------



----------


## Gemini

> Not any more.  Haven't you heard of serial marriage and blended families?


You refer to contract marriages.  Yes, I have heard of them, it is a poor practice.

----------


## Guest

> In actuality.  Would you use a prenuptial agreement yourself with a partner you deeply loved?  Would you tell him or her that it's just business?


 @Albert

no.

_Omnia vincit amor; et nos cedamus amori_

----------



----------


## Trinnity

> Where did your gif go?
> 
> I have one to sub for it...


 @Rina_Dragonborn

Who is that actor?....he's kinda cute.

----------


## Guest

@Trinnity

you mean Matthew McFayden?

----------

Trinnity (06-26-2013)

----------


## Dante1

> @Albert
> 
> no.
> 
> _Omnia vincit amor; et nos cedamus amori_


From my high school latin: "Love wins out over everything, and let's give in to love."

How's that?

I think you mean you have to trust love over everything.

Dante.

----------



----------


## Guest

> From my high school latin: "Love wins out over everything, and let's give in to love."
> 
> How's that?
> 
> I think you mean you have to trust love over everything.
> 
> Dante.


Close enough when it comes to Latin.

----------


## Perianne

I have to post this.

I thought the sexiest guy I have ever seen on TV was Kevin Costner in "Hatfields and McCoys".

Attachment 686

----------


## Guest

> I have to post this.
> 
> I thought the sexiest guy I have ever seen on TV was Kevin Costner in "Hatfields and McCoys".
> 
> Attachment 686



Really?  Huh. :Thinking:

----------


## Perianne

> Really?  Huh.


Yes.  Opinions vary.  I suppose someone even thinks Henry Waxman is hot.

----------


## Guest

> Yes.  Opinions vary.  I suppose someone even thinks Henry Waxman is hot.


As far as older dudes go, I'd have to say that Rand Paul is hot.

----------


## The XL

My 15 year old sister thinks Dr. Phil is attractive.  I nearly puked.

I think she's insane, lmfao.

----------

Perianne (06-26-2013)

----------


## Guest

> My 15 year old sister thinks Dr. Phil is attractive.  I nearly puked.
> 
> I think she's insane, lmfao.


Dr Phil or Dr. Drew?  Dr. Drew is a little hot.  She might have them confused.

----------


## The XL

> Dr Phil or Dr. Drew?  Dr. Drew is a little hot.  She might have them confused.


Phil.  I was like, wtf?

----------


## GrassrootsConservative

> My 15 year old sister thinks Dr. Phil is attractive.  I nearly puked.
> 
> I think she's insane, lmfao.


It's obviously his money.

----------


## The XL

> It's obviously his money.


Just physical looks.  She tells me what celebrities are good looking and bad looking, and they all pretty much have money.

----------


## Guest

> Phil.  I was like, wtf?


Oh.  Yeh.  Yeh, he's not cute.

----------


## The XL

> Oh.  Yeh.  Yeh, he's not cute.


No, I wouldn't think so, lmfao.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

> @Albert
> 
> no.
> 
> _Omnia vincit amor; et nos cedamus amori_


I totally agree.  I salute your insight.

----------


## Albert Reincarnated

The difference between young men two generations ago and young men today is that the former had Mojo, and the latter do not.  I can understand why so many current young men are found sexually wanting by women.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> The difference between young men two generations ago and young men today is that the former had Mojo, and the latter do not. I can understand why so many current young men are found sexually wanting by women.



they freakin' look like women!!

----------

Perianne (06-26-2013)

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> they freakin' look like women!!


Who does?  Not me, ma'am.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Who does? Not me, ma'am.


didn't mean you TBG..did i miss something?

----------


## Calypso Jones

men are emasculated  because of the Liberal meme that you hear in media, entertainment, education, business, fashion, politics.  

  Men, most of you have turned over your set to get along with liberal women.   

You go along to get along.

----------


## Perianne

> men are emasculated  because of the Liberal meme that you hear in media, entertainment, education, business, fashion, politics.  
> 
>   Men, most of you have turned over your set to get along with liberal women.   
> 
> You go along to get along.


I don't get it.  Non-liberal women are so much better looking than those liberal hags.  _They_ mostly look like lesbians and have bad attitudes.

----------


## Belazure

> I don't get it.  Non-liberal women are so much better looking than those liberal hags.  _They_ mostly look like lesbians and have bad attitudes.


I'd say American women in general are becoming too dykey - they aren't full fleged dykes yet, but they're heading in that direction. Seriously who wants a woman who cusses like a sailor and does fart and potty humor with the guys? Way too many American women are down with this, but I'm not.

I think Asian women are the ideal woman in this day and age. They look and act like women.

----------


## Perianne

> I'd say American women in general are becoming too dykey - they aren't full fleged dykes yet, but they're heading in that direction.


I think you are around the wrong group of women.  Here in Kentucky we are hot ladies.  Well, there are a lot of dykes, but there are dykes everywhere in the world.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> I'd say American women in general are becoming too dykey - they aren't full fleged dykes yet, but they're heading in that direction. Seriously who wants a woman who cusses like a sailor and does fart and potty humor with the guys? Way too many American women are down with this, but I'm not.
> 
> I think Asian women are the ideal woman in this day and age. They look and act like women.


you are really in a bad mood this morning.  What is wrong with you guys this weekend?  Are you all butt hurt and eheethang since you haven't been invited to Obama's birfday pahty.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> I'd say American women in general are becoming too dykey - they aren't full fleged dykes yet, but they're heading in that direction. Seriously who wants a woman who cusses like a sailor and does fart and potty humor with the guys? Way too many American women are down with this, but I'm not.
> 
> I think Asian women are the ideal woman in this day and age. They look and act like women.


I dated an Asian girl this winter.  Will never do that again.  Besides, I can't tell Asian women apart.

----------


## Belazure

> you are really in a bad mood this morning.  What is wrong with you guys this weekend?  Are you all butt hurt and eheethang since you haven't been invited to Obama's birfday pahty.


I didn't vote for Obama, so no obviously - I was just tellin it like it is. 

In countries like Korea for example, nearly 80% of all men smoke, but less than 1% of women do - they've got a way better sense of gender identity than we do. American men are heading in a feminine direction, while American women are becoming more and more dykey.

----------


## Belazure

> I dated an Asian girl this winter.  Will never do that again.  Besides, I can't tell Asian women apart.


Why is that?

----------


## Belazure

> I think you are around the wrong group of women.  Here in Kentucky we are hot ladies.  Well, there are a lot of dykes, but there are dykes everywhere in the world.


Sadly America's becoming the forefront in mainstreaming dykey-ness. Not that I'm speaking of all American women of course, but pick nearly any other country in the world, and there's a stronger sense of proper gender roles.

----------


## Perianne

> Sadly America's becoming the forefront in mainstreaming dykey-ness. Not that I'm speaking of all American women of course, but pick nearly any other country in the world, and there's a stronger sense of proper gender roles.


You may have a point there.  My mother (Finnish) taught me well about knowing my place.

----------


## Belazure

> What is wrong with men in America?  Why isnt our country producing  lots of strong, independent, hard working men of character like it once  did?  Well, many believe that it starts at a very young age.  When  compared with girls, boys in the United States get lower grades, they  are much more likely to get into trouble at school and they are much  more likely to be put on behavior-modifying drugs.  When it comes time  to pursue a higher education, most of our young men are ill-prepared to  do that.  Today, nearly 60 percent of the students enrolled at U.S.  colleges are women.  And of course it has become much more difficult for  men to find good jobs.  In fact, less than 65 percent of all men have a  job right now.  Without a good job, a man is not considered to be  marriage material, but a large percentage of our young men dont want  to get married anyway.  Society has told them that it is okay to be a  slacker.  Today, far too many of our young men are far more interested  in their various addictions (beer, drugs, sex, video games, gambling,  etc.) than they are in starting a family.  But the truth is that men are  far more happy when they have a purpose.  When men are raising  families, starting businesses or doing something to transform society  they feel fulfilled.
> 
>           Sadly, the message that our young men are getting from our television  shows and our movies is that men are idiots.  Instead of being portrayed  as leaders that are eager to get married and raise strong families,  young men are often being portrayed as passive slackers that love to  party and chase women.
> 
>           Start paying attention to how men are portrayed in the media.  In  particular, pay attention to how they are portrayed in our commercials.   Our boys and young men are exposed to thousands upon thousands of hours  of this programming, and it has a dramatic affect on them.
> 
>           Our system beats up our boys and young men so badly that only a  relatively small percentage of them emerge into adulthood as strong,  independent young men that are able to take care of themselves and start  families of their own.
> 
>           In America today, the percentage of men in prison is at an *all-time high*, the percentage of men with a job is near an *all-time low* and the percentage of children living without a father is at an *all-time high*.
> ...


Does this really show that men are emasculated, or that the economy is just deteriorating? Also keep in mind that women's population numbers have risen since the 1950s.

----------


## Calypso Jones

all.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Sadly America's becoming the forefront in mainstreaming dykey-ness. Not that I'm speaking of all American women of course, but pick nearly any other country in the world, and there's a stronger sense of proper gender roles.


I'd rather have a feisty woman than a woman who listens to me.  I don't have a problem with women outside their proper gender roles because I don't question myself as a man.  

Worrying about women not in their proper place is what arm chair warriors do, not real ones.

----------

Sinestro/Green Arrow (08-04-2013)

----------


## Belazure

> I'd rather have a feisty woman than a woman who listens to me.  I don't have a problem with women outside their proper gender roles because I don't question myself as a man.  
> 
> Worrying about women not in their proper place is what arm chair warriors do, not real ones.


No, it's 'cause women who cuss, and smoke, and fart in public, and wear cameo shorts and Iron Maiden T-shirts just aren't attractive. A lot of straight women act like that sadly.

I don't want a woman who acts just like 'one of the boys', not because I 'can't control her', but because it's a turn off.

----------


## TheTemporaryBG

> Why is that?


1. She was hyper active and hyper sensitive
2. She was short
3. She was overly concerned with what people thought about her
4. She was overly concerned with money
5. She was the most frightening person behind the wheel of a car.  I would rather go back to Afghanistan then drive across country with her behind the wheel.
6. She looked like all her girlfriends

----------


## Perianne

> 2. She was short


What is wrong with short?

----------


## Aldo Raine

> What is wrong with short?


She looked like his daughter.

----------

TheTemporaryBG (08-04-2013)

----------


## Archer

> What does this prove beside the fact that men are quitters (they quit college at higher rates than we do) and don't give as much at their job as we do?


Sorry darling but you know better than that. Truth be told the heterosexual white male has to put forth more effort than any other person in the US - BAR NONE!

Want to start a business? Women get grants and special incentives as do minorities. Most fail because they did not have to put forth the effort a white man does to get things moving. They are not vested and the worse they do the more the Government tries to give them more.

Why are men failing? Because if they are white and not gay they have the cards stacked against them. Many are pissed and just give up because they fail to see the light at the end of the tunnel. They have been trained to think this way.

The government and fucked up education system are the issue.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Why are men failing? Because if they are white and not gay they have the cards stacked against them


 True

----------


## Aldo Raine

Here is why men are emasculated

http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...y-to-the-forum

They actually start to care what online people think about them.  Men should be out hunting or playing sports and not crying about how people treat them online.

Tell me what would happen to all of you men if Russia or China invaded with this level of hypersensitivity.

----------


## Archer

> Here is why men are emasculated
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...y-to-the-forum
> 
> They actually start to care what online people think about them.  Men should be out hunting or playing sports and not crying about how people treat them online.
> 
> Tell me what would happen to all of you men if Russia or China invaded with this level of hypersensitivity.


Many men do not know how to be men! No father in the home, mother that does not care about them, school system that teaches them the "I am okay, you are okay" mantra, sensitivity brainwashing, teaching them white guilt...

Fuck it! If we were invaded I actually believe I would back off and let them clean up this liberal mess for me.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Here is why men are emasculated
> 
> http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...y-to-the-forum
> 
> They actually start to care what online people think about them.  Men should be out hunting or playing sports and not crying about how people treat them online.
> 
> Tell me what would happen to all of you men if Russia or China invaded with this level of hypersensitivity.


Russia or China would not win. Most of us are older on these forms but we have sons that would kick your @ss. Hey I am still pretty good with a gun and knife. :Thumbsup20:

----------


## Roadmaster

> Fuck it! If we were invaded I actually believe I would back off and let them clean up this liberal mess for me.


 Just tell them not to try the south.

----------


## Archer

> Just tell them not to try the south.


Our leadership is weak! And I live in the south, we need this shit cleaned up as well. Hell they can just take out the big cities that silence the real majority.

----------


## Calypso Jones

son of a gun.

----------


## Calypso Jones

Men are emasculated because they allow their feminist women to disarm them.  They allow the gov't to disarm them.  They are afraid of guns.   Men are emasculated when they become more interested in women's issues such as abortion and 
equal 'rights' and equal pay and equality in sports and whatever simply because they want an easy way into the woman's panties.    And what do they end up with?   nothing of any importance.

----------

